# Chrome - grrr!!



## Mad Cook (Jun 23, 2013)

Dear Admin,

Is there any way that the Google Chrome advert that pops up and obscures the thread we're reading could be removed? It doesn't seem to have an "x" to click on for the reader to remove it. 

It's very irritating.

Thank you

Henrietta


----------



## Andy M. (Jun 23, 2013)

Some browsers have an add-on called ad block plus.  If yours does, get, it works great.

It's available on Firefox and Safari.  Not sure what else.


----------



## GLC (Jun 23, 2013)

Go to the Chrome Wed Store and search out AdBlock Plus, a Chrome extension. 

Ad blockers work off a set of rules about what it presumes is an ad and its own table of domains where ads originate. Most are good at removing ads but can sometimes prevent some web sites from working properly. In that case, you suspend the ad blocker for a time or try another blocker. 

Chromebook users will be limited to a specific blocker, since Chromebooks cannot download and install software.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 23, 2013)

I use adblock and adblock plus, brilliant at removing all ads


----------

